# Hackintosh LiveUSB



## sqalg (31 Mars 2013)

Bonjour

J'aurais voulu savoir s'il était possible de se faire une clef USB Hackintosh. (avec un mode persistant) 
En gros j'ai un ordi portable du boulot , et je voudrais pouvoir booter sur Mac dessus au besoin pendant mes déplacements hors du domicile. 
L'idée derrière cela est de pouvoir faire du facetime.

J'ai dans mon foyer un macbook air (femme) , un macmini, Ipad2 (gamin) et un autre hackintosh sur mon PC.

Qqun aurait il des infos ? 
ou des idées pour palier à mon besoin de face time  ?


Merci de votre aide.

Sqalg


----------

